# Replacing door seal on front load washer



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you 100% sure it's the door seal. Most front loading machines have the boot start leaking between the front frame and the drum long before the door seal would leak.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The boot/door seal is all one piece of rubber.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you looked at this vidio?
http://www.repairclinic.com/Washing-Machine-Front-Load-Frigidaire-GE-Kenmore-Style-Appliance-Diagram


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

That video made me think to search Youtube... honestly that should have been my first step.

It doesn't look all that hard, I should probably be able to do it in much less time than I had initially planned.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp5sV_1SSKw

The only difference is, my controls are on top, not in the face of the washer. So that might make it a little different. Going to keep searching to see if I can see how that might come apart differently. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

its not really that hard, you should be able to knock it out in about 45 minutes. It requires a lot of disassembly but not a bad job.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know about the LG, but someone:whistling2: closed a towel in the door in their haste to start a load with my maytag once. Even though it was out of warranty, Maytag graciously offered to send me the door seal if I replaced it myself. It took me about 45 minutes to do mine. If I actually knew what I was doing at the time, I probably could have done it in 15. it was just like trying to fit a too small lid on a round tupperware container.

when I finally got it, I had a good laugh.


----------

